# Daredevil



## Jaqen (20 Marzo 2016)

Ricomincia su Netlflix la serie dell'avvocato ceco giustiziere nei quartieri di Hell's Kicthen.

A me personalmente, piace molto. E' fatta molto bene... peccato che il villan della seconda serie pare essere un attore che odio 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



il primo villan di walking dead..... talmente odiato che non mi viene in mente nemmeno il nome


----------



## prebozzio (20 Marzo 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ricomincia su Netlflix la serie dell'avvocato ceco giustiziere nei quartieri di Hell's Kicthen.
> 
> A me personalmente, piace molto. E' fatta molto bene... peccato che il villan della seconda serie pare essere un attore che odio
> 
> ...


Ho visto i primi due episodi. Si vede che la serie ha avuto successo e che Netflix ci investe, perché la regia e la fotografia sono ulteriormente migliorate. Un po' più tetro e violento della prima serie, e come la prima serie un po' lento a decollare, ma davvero bello! Sono un grande fan di Daredevil, e sono felice che finalmente ci sia una serie/film Marvel con atmosfere cupe e serie che rendono giustizia ai fumetti come già fece Burton con il primo Batman.

L'unica cosa che non mi va è che Daredevil in un modo o nell'altro riesce a prendere sempre mazzate da tutti


----------



## Jaqen (20 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ho visto i primi due episodi. Si vede che la serie ha avuto successo e che Netflix ci investe, perché la regia e la fotografia sono ulteriormente migliorate. Un po' più tetro e violento della prima serie, e come la prima serie un po' lento a decollare, ma davvero bello! Sono un grande fan di Daredevil, e sono felice che finalmente ci sia una serie/film Marvel con atmosfere cupe e serie che rendono giustizia ai fumetti come già fece Burton con il primo Batman.
> 
> L'unica cosa che non mi va è che Daredevil in un modo o nell'altro riesce a prendere sempre mazzate da tutti



Anche io ho visto le prime due, adesso Murdock è semplicemente in fase riflessiva, nella terza puntata sarà tutto un gioco psicologico credo tra The Punisher (Shane!! ecco il nome!!) e Daredevil... e a me piace che un po' le prenda, lo rende più umano.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Marzo 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Anche io ho visto le prime due, adesso Murdock è semplicemente in fase riflessiva, nella terza puntata sarà tutto un gioco psicologico credo tra The Punisher (Shane!! ecco il nome!!) e Daredevil... e a me piace che un po' le prenda, lo rende più umano.


Amo i supereroi umani (non a caso ho un tatuaggio dedicato a Watchmen  ), ma a volte mi piace quando il supereroe è semplicemente troppo più forte!


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



e mi piace molto l'eco di Watchmen nel "The Punisher l'abbiamo creato noi, ora tutti pensano di poter fare giustizia". E credo che Murdock sarà in difficoltà, perché anche The Punisher effettivamente fa giustizia (sommaria, ma pur sempre punendo i cattivi) e quindi è un'estremizzazione di Daredevil (che comunque è fuorilegge pure lui, solo meno di The Punisher).


----------



## Jaqen (20 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Amo i supereroi umani (non a caso ho un tatuaggio dedicato a Watchmen  ), ma a volte mi piace quando il supereroe è semplicemente troppo più forte!
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Beh il riecheggiare al Bane che purifica la città... queste situazioni prima mi infastidiscono, perché vorrei il sangue e il combattimento... ma poi prendono!


----------



## prebozzio (21 Marzo 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Beh il riecheggiare al Bane che purifica la città... queste situazioni prima mi infastidiscono, perché vorrei il sangue e il combattimento... ma poi prendono!


Terzo episodio 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Spiegone palloso sulla storia di the Punisher e violentissima sequenza finale per bilanciare i 40 minuti precedenti di dialoghi.
Penso che a questo punto il prologo sia stato fatto e la serie parta definitivamente.


----------



## vota DC (21 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che non mi va è che Daredevil in un modo o nell'altro riesce a prendere sempre mazzate da tutti



Tipo Pegasus che sta mezza puntata a farsi picchiare, poi si sveglia e vince in due secondi dicendo che è stato un combattimento facile?


----------



## Nicco (21 Marzo 2016)

Ricomincio anch'io con la seconda serie, visto il primo episodio. 

P.s. solo io ho il problema che non mi ricorda mai una cippa lippa delle stagioni precedenti? generalmente parlando.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Marzo 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Ricomincio anch'io con la seconda serie, visto il primo episodio.
> 
> P.s. solo io ho il problema che non mi ricorda mai una cippa lippa delle stagioni precedenti? generalmente parlando.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Foggy scopre che Murdock è Daredevil, Fisk catturato e ora la criminalità è in mano a piccole bande criminali non più governate da un unico leader


----------



## Jaqen (22 Marzo 2016)

Preb, gli ultimi 10 minuti spaziali hanno fatto rivalutare la puntata  soprattutto il sorriso quando



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



preme il grilletto


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ho visto i primi due episodi. Si vede che la serie ha avuto successo e che Netflix ci investe, perché la regia e la fotografia sono ulteriormente migliorate. Un po' più tetro e violento della prima serie, e come la prima serie un po' lento a decollare, ma davvero bello! Sono un grande fan di Daredevil, e sono felice che finalmente ci sia una serie/film Marvel con atmosfere cupe e serie che rendono giustizia ai fumetti come già fece Burton con il primo Batman.
> 
> *L'unica cosa che non mi va è che Daredevil in un modo o nell'altro riesce a prendere sempre mazzate da tutti*



E' questo che rende la serie di qualità eccelsa. O meglio, anche questo. Daredevil le prende anche nei fumetti. E' umano, è cieco, non ha super velocità, non ha super forza, non ha il senso di ragno. Ha i propri sensi affinatissimi, la propria costanza nell'allenamento, la propria fede, la propria volontà indomita. Ma non è Luke Cage che ha la pelle impenetrabile, non è Cap America che è un uomo perfetto, e per questo motivo prende botte, sanguina, si taglia, a volte viene sconfitto. Ma si rialza sempre. Ed è proprio questo, il fatto di poter morire, di poter soffrire, di non essere un semi dio, che lo rende uno tra i migliori super eroi mai scritti. Ci mancherebbe che non prenda le mazzate, mica è un film di Bud Spencer


----------



## prebozzio (25 Marzo 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> E' questo che rende la serie di qualità eccelsa. O meglio, anche questo. Daredevil le prende anche nei fumetti. E' umano, è cieco, non ha super velocità, non ha super forza, non ha il senso di ragno. Ha i propri sensi affinatissimi, la propria costanza nell'allenamento, la propria fede, la propria volontà indomita. Ma non è Luke Cage che ha la pelle impenetrabile, non è Cap America che è un uomo perfetto, e per questo motivo prende botte, sanguina, si taglia, a volte viene sconfitto. Ma si rialza sempre. Ed è proprio questo, il fatto di poter morire, di poter soffrire, di non essere un semi dio, che lo rende uno tra i migliori super eroi mai scritti. Ci mancherebbe che non prenda le mazzate, mica è un film di Bud Spencer


Ehi Sherlocked! Come ho spiegato in seguito, a me i supereroi umanizzati piacciono tantissimo e amo questo lato di Daredevil, il ricordo del padre e del fatto che loro si rialzino sempre dopo le botte fisiche e morali imposte dalla vita. Così come amo le sue incertezze interiori riguardo la sua missione, la fede, il dubbio se uccidere o no, cosa è davvero giusto e cosa no.

A volte, però, sento un bisogno istintivo e del tutto irrazionale di vedere il supereroe di turno vincere senza problemi. Sarà che sono appassionato di fumetti da quando sono bambino, e da bambini si ha fede incrollabile e bisogno di certezze, e questa cosa a volte riappare. Sarà che mi immedesimo talmente tanto che ho bisogno di una vittoria sua come di una mia vittoria personale.


----------



## Brain84 (26 Marzo 2016)

Vista tutta la seconda stagione, che dire...veramente bella anche se leggermente sotto la prima secondo me perchè di fatto si perde quel senso di realismo visto nella prima stagione..comunque sempre molto ma molto belo


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Marzo 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Vista tutta la seconda stagione, che dire...veramente bella anche se leggermente sotto la prima secondo me perchè di fatto si perde quel senso di realismo visto nella prima stagione..comunque sempre molto ma molto belo



Ho preferito le prime 5 puntate prima dell'arrivo di Elektra.

Dopo c'è troppa carne al fuoco secondo me, avrei preferito una seconda stagione tutta incentrata sulla rivalità con The Punisher che tra l'altro è stato caratterizzato benissimo come l'anno scorso fu per Kingpin.
Rimane una delle serie più belle in circolazione e a mio avvisto l'unica "supereroica" di grande livello.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Marzo 2016)

Visto il quarto episodio, eccezionale!


----------



## Nicco (29 Marzo 2016)

Sono arrivato alla 2x05, si fa interessante.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la storia di the punisher non è finita ma è sospesa, c'è qualcosa di grosso sotto, che sia CIA o FBI non si sa, stiamo a vedere.
Il personaggio di elektra è spettacolare.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Aprile 2016)

Finita qualche giorno fa. Serie fantastica che ogni amante di supereroi dovrebbe vedere, forse la prima stagione un po' meglio ma si resta su livelli altissimi. Ho sentito la mancanza di un vero cattivo.


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2016)

Rinnovata per la terza stagione. 
Godo.


----------

